# Folly near Sudbury Hall, Derbyshire



## ashless (Apr 13, 2008)

Phone call from Fezzyben for a nice relaxed wander, went to this place next to Sudbury Hall. 
There's nothing inside it with it being a folly but it's a nice thing to look at on a sunday evening! I have no idea how old it is, who built it or what any plans for it are.......google is not being forthcoming!




















Fezzyben, new tripod's first outing!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 14, 2008)

Now this is very nice, i like it a lot. love the shots looking up. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## johno23 (Apr 14, 2008)

Very unusual and historic looking,nice one guys


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2008)

Lovely piece of architecture. Cool stuff!


----------



## Neosea (Apr 14, 2008)

Interesting folly, not very well built by the looks of things, must look into its history


----------



## mineme (Apr 14, 2008)

the history behind this building is at sudbury hall it was built by the owners of sudbury hall like a lot of the village was it was used as a dear house when it was reining but if it is true it was never finished IE never had a roof put on so it would never have kept them dears dry would it!! not shore when it was built but you could find out abit more if you go to the national trust website even though they do not own it unlike sudbury hall witch they do own. hope this has been of some use sorry for not knowing all info wanted.


----------



## King Al (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice pics, Looks in good condition. Cheers for the extra info mineme


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 15, 2008)

cheers for the info mineme


----------



## Neosea (Apr 15, 2008)

mineme said:


> the history behind this building is at sudbury hall it was built by the owners of sudbury hall like a lot of the village was it was used as a dear house when it was reining but if it is true it was never finished IE never had a roof put on so it would never have kept them dears dry would it!! not shore when it was built but you could find out abit more if you go to the national trust website even though they do not own it unlike sudbury hall witch they do own. hope this has been of some use sorry for not knowing all info wanted.



Cool info thanks.


----------



## miss survey (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice pics. Often seen it from the A515 and wondered what it was.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers mineme for the info.

 Sal


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2008)

That is so sweet, so photogenic! Nice find!


----------



## ashless (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks boys and girls!


----------



## mineme (Apr 29, 2008)

no probs about the info glad to be of sume help!!!


----------



## fezzyben (May 1, 2008)

my contribution


----------



## killer (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep,it was used for herding deer and used as a type of corale,built by the Vernon family who still own most of the ground round there.
New to here and amazed at the amount of interesting buildings etc in my area on the site,i drive past the pill box's on Marston lane every day and used to live near the "abandoned" garage in gresley.
Great stuff!!!


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice Folly. Like it.
Looks like an old childhood fort I used to have.


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 11, 2008)

mineme said:


> it was used as a dear house when it was reining


Those'd be the rain-deer then?


----------

